# What Size Tires And Rims?



## taylorc (Jun 10, 2006)

I am about to put new tires and rims on my 26RS and was going to order the Goodyear Marathon Radial Tire size ST225/75R-15/D B along with size 15x8 rims.

The guy at Discount Tire center is saying this tire and rim combination is too big for my trailer, the tire will rub or hit the frame. He says I should go with the ST205/75R-15 and a 15x7 rim. One other wrinkle is the 205 size tire only comes with a C rating.

Can I put the ST225/75R-15, D-rated tire on my 26RS (which is what I would prefer)?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The only way it would hit the frame is if the offset is different on the rims inside. The only problems I have read from upgrading to 15 in are the tire hitting the side slide but you do not have one. The people who have done this change will give you a definitive answer.

John


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

The guy I was buying my new rims and tires from (America's Tire Co), mounted up a tire on the new rim and let me take it home for a test fit. Nice guy! Maybe they will do the same for you if you put down a deposit.

I believe I exchanged some PM's with you and I think I'm running 205x75x15's. There seems to be plenty of room.


----------



## taylorc (Jun 10, 2006)

Herbicidal said:


> The guy I was buying my new rims and tires from (America's Tire Co), mounted up a tire on the new rim and let me take it home for a test fit. Nice guy! Maybe they will do the same for you if you put down a deposit.
> 
> I believe I exchanged some PM's with you and I think I'm running 205x75x15's. There seems to be plenty of room.


Herbicidal, good to hear from you again. I told you I had to have those rims of yours. So should I go with the bigger size?


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Still on a mission huh?







I can take a picture of the space in the wheel well so you can judge if you think they would fit.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We put Marathons, size ST225/75R-15 on our 27RSDS. Also, I'm sure the wheels are less than 8 inches wide, they are either 6 or 7 inches wide. And yes, occasionally the left tires touch the underside of the dinette slide but based on the marks underneath, it's very minimal. On the right side, there is a TON of room. No chance of anything rubbing there.

Since someone said your Outback model has no side slides, I think you are good to go.









Bill


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Do 8 inch rims really fit? I'm thinkin more like 6-7(max) inchers.

Carey


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Do 8 inch rims really fit? I'm thinkin more like 6-7(max) inchers.
> 
> Carey


You are right Carey. I just ordered 6 and they were 6 inches wide, 15 inch rims. They are going to have Goodyear Marathon ST225/75R-15, Load Range D. They are costing me $140 each including road hazard. When I get the detailed info, I'll report it on the "Tires and Wheels" thread so we can add to the database of info. I'm putting them on my 28KRS with the axle flip.

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Without the slide they "should" fit but you will need to measure the distance between the stock tires and the wheel wells. The new tires will be a little over of a inch closer to the wheel well. My stock setup with our 2007 27 RSDS there was 1 3/4" - between the stock tires and the slide/wheel well. Only after 300 miles there was very noticeable rub marks and distorting of the plastic in the wheel well. Plenty of room now for our 225 15's with the axel flip.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Here's a couple of pictures I took this evening to show the clearance around the fender skirts and the inner fender well. Judging by these, I would say a 225 would work. Remember, the tires in the photo's are 205's.

Hope these help with your decision.


----------



## taylorc (Jun 10, 2006)

Herbicidal said:


> Here's a couple of pictures I took this evening to show the clearance around the fender skirts and the inner fender well. Judging by these, I would say a 225 would work. Remember, the tires in the photo's are 205's.
> 
> Hope these help with your decision.


Thanks, Herbicidal - that helps a lot. Lastly, are your tires C or D rated?. I think I am just going to go with the same size tires you have.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

The st205/75r15 C Tires give capacity of [email protected] psi compared to the stock st205/75d14 C capacity of [email protected] This would be a 60# capacity increase per tire. If you can fit the 225's IMO it would be better....

Take note of the rim width recomendations in the chart!

Goodyear Marathon Spec Chart:
Link

Map Guy


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

You're welcome. They are load range "C", 6 ply radial tire. ZERO problems with the tires. I weighed my trailer at the scales and ready for camping it comes in at 5,600 lbs. This was with only about 10 gallons of water on board and all the rest of our stuff.

AFTER you buy them, take the trailer home, loosen all the lugs nuts and retorque them yourself. I have mine torqued to 95 ft lbs. Don't forget to check them again after about the first 100 miles, then again at about 250 miles. Chances are good, they will have loosened up a bit while they are 'seating' into the rims.

After last Octobers adventure of losing both passenger side wheels due to overtorqued lug nuts (the wheel studs sheared off), I don't want that to happen to any one else.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

taylorc said:


> Here's a couple of pictures I took this evening to show the clearance around the fender skirts and the inner fender well. Judging by these, I would say a 225 would work. Remember, the tires in the photo's are 205's.
> 
> Hope these help with your decision.


Thanks, Herbicidal - that helps a lot. Lastly, are your tires C or D rated?. I think I am just going to go with the same size tires you have.
[/quote]

That second shot sure make the tire look really close to the trailer.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Here's a couple of pictures I took this evening to show the clearance around the fender skirts and the inner fender well. Judging by these, I would say a 225 would work. Remember, the tires in the photo's are 205's.
> 
> Hope these help with your decision.


Thanks, Herbicidal - that helps a lot. Lastly, are your tires C or D rated?. I think I am just going to go with the same size tires you have.
[/quote]

That second shot sure make the tire look really close to the trailer.
[/quote]

Can you give us a pics and measurments of the center tread to the bottom of the wheel well? That will be where the real clearance issue will be.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi Oregon Camper - in that second photo, the angle from which I took the picture makes it look much closer than it actually is. The 2 1/2" gap shown in the first picture is pretty consistent all the way around the fender shroud.

Hello Scott and Jamie - I think I can do that...I'll give it a try tonight.


----------



## taylorc (Jun 10, 2006)

Herbicidal said:


> You're welcome. They are load range "C", 6 ply radial tire. ZERO problems with the tires. I weighed my trailer at the scales and ready for camping it comes in at 5,600 lbs. This was with only about 10 gallons of water on board and all the rest of our stuff.
> 
> AFTER you buy them, take the trailer home, loosen all the lugs nuts and retorque them yourself. I have mine torqued to 95 ft lbs. Don't forget to check them again after about the first 100 miles, then again at about 250 miles. Chances are good, they will have loosened up a bit while they are 'seating' into the rims.
> 
> After last Octobers adventure of losing both passenger side wheels due to overtorqued lug nuts (the wheel studs sheared off), I don't want that to happen to any one else.


Herbicidal,

Where did you get the 95 ft lbs torque recommendation. Also, what torgue wrench do you have or recommend?


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi taylorc. That number came from PDX_Doug as a recommendation. I could not get a specific torque recommendation from America's Tire. They said to go with the manufactures rating for the rims. I contacted the manufacturer via e-mail and they said to use the one for the trailer. Feeling like I was getting the run-around, PDX_Doug chimed in on my thread and suggested that amount. I check the torque before and during every trip. Plus aluminum rims are 'softer' than the steel rims, thus a bit less torque is required. From the additional research I did, 95 ft-lbs is a fairly common amount applied to aluminum rims.

I bought a torque wrench from Sears maybe 3 years ago or so. It looks something like this.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Scott and Jamie - here's the picture. There is slightly less than 2" of clearance on the passenger side from the top of the tire to the wheel well. I checked the drivers side and there is almost 2 3/4". I thought the trailer was sitting pretty level side to side on our paved pad.







Note that on the picture side, I'm still missing the fender skirt from last October. I have a new one, just haven't put it on yet. If you look closely at the fender well, you'll see black marks. That's from when the tires/wheels came off. I checked the drivers side and there are no tire marks on the fender well. Even with the trailer moving up and down on the springs, I believe there is still room for this size tire to operate without hitting anything.


----------

